# XD and XDm Questions



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Does the XDm (any caliber) come in a compact version cor concealed carry? What safeties does it have? I was thinking just the trigger and the grip. What are the measurements of the compact versions? What is the trigger reset distance compared to the M&P? 

Are there any negatives at all that I need to be aware of?

I know alot if these questions are probably on Springfields website, but I can't get it to load right either at work or home. Thanks.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't answer all of your questions.

It would be best to have Springfield explain the safeties when their site loads for you. Basically, trigger and grip safety. There is an optional manual safety on some of the regular XD models. Exactly dimensions are also on their website.

There is no XDm Compact at the moment, but there is rumored to be one that will be released early next year. I'm looking forward to this myself.

If you want a sub compact, you will have to go with a regular XD model at the moment. That would be the XD9sc or XD40sc.

Good luck with your search. :smt1099


----------



## sincitizen (Sep 20, 2010)

try this it might help you with your questions good luck 
XDTalk Forums - Your XD/XD(m) Information Source!


----------



## Key West Gary (May 19, 2008)

The compact version of the XDm still has a 3.8" barrel. The full size has a 4.5" barrel. I have a full size 9mm XDm that is, in my opinion, the very best 9mm I have ever shot. I am very happy with it.

If you want a true compact go with the XD Subcompact as stated above. I have both the .40 and 9mm version. I like them both a lot. Very easy to oporate, accurate and will shoot anything I can feed it.


----------

